
Bqplot: Plotting library for IPython/Jupyter Notebooks - erikcw
https://github.com/bloomberg/bqplot
======
Plough_Jogger
What are the benefits of this over something like Bokeh?

~~~
anarcat
... or matplotlib?

~~~
IanCal
Does matplotlib let you put interactive visualisations in iPython notebooks?

~~~
jre
Not really. You can use widgets and redraw when the user changes something,
but this gets clumsy quickly.

Bokeh allows for interactive visualization though. Vispy[1] does to, by using
webgl (but this require a running ipython kernel - so the plot will be static
when exported to HTML).

This[2] is an interesting blog post about the future of python
plotting/visualization.

[1] [http://vispy.org/](http://vispy.org/)

[2]
[http://www.almarklein.org/future_vis.html](http://www.almarklein.org/future_vis.html)

~~~
JupiterMoon
With matplotlib you don't need to redraw the whole plot or even the whole axes
you can just change the data and update the relevant artist.

------
skadamat
Looks like the main advantage is bqplot allows you to create interactive data
visualizations. Bokeh and Plotly (commercial product) are the existing
libraries that do this, but leave a lot to be desired.

~~~
jparmer
What else are you looking for in Bokeh and Plotly?

------
catchmrbharath
Is there any documentation for the plotting library? I would love to explore
it, but couldn't find many examples / documentation for different kinds of
plot.

------
scorpion032
Interesting to note the use of IPython as a research tool even within a
corporate financial firm.

~~~
artnep
It's also used heavily within Google.

I think that a lot of companies used to have internal tools like IPython, but
now IPython/Jupyter has surpassed them all. Hooray for OSS.

~~~
scorpion032
Nice to know. I was given to understand Matlab was heavily used inside of
Google, but that was a while ago.

Julia, Python and Jupyter is awesome toolkit for research, presentation and
collaboration.

Hooray indeed to the awesome IPython team!

